# Hello everyone from birmingham uk



## Fatnurse (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi all

First post here.

A lil about myself:

Im been involved in music for 10 years the last 3 being as a pro.
I run a small(but perfectly formed) studio called Digitallunarsea.
Im an engineer(both mix and mastering), producer, writer and teacher.
I do mainly electronic forms of music in both stereo and surround.

Well thats enough for now. Say hi if you have the time 

cheers

Matt


----------



## Fatnurse (Jun 7, 2005)

Oh by the way, i came here from OSXAudio from a link posted by Ned B, hey Ned!

cheers

matt


----------



## Niah (Jun 7, 2005)

Welcome fatnurse to VI Control :D 

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jun 7, 2005)

Ey mate,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## elith (Jun 7, 2005)

Welcome fatnurse :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 7, 2005)

Are you really a nurse? 'Cause if you are, it could come in handy here sometimes... :lol:


----------



## Fatnurse (Jun 7, 2005)

LOL! no im not a nurse(fatnurse= fatness/phatness geddit geddit,ho ho ho im sooo funny* ahem *)

Feelin welcome here

cheers

matt


----------



## Revolvermusic (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi! Like Fatnurse, I also followed Ned B over from OSXaudio.
I've been living from music since '90, producing records, music for television/radio and commercials.
Hi!

@nders

[edit] just discovered I introduced myself in Fatnurses thread...
Oh well...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 7, 2005)

Welcome too, @nders!


----------



## Revolvermusic (Jun 7, 2005)

Thnx Ned!

@nders


----------



## Fatnurse (Jun 7, 2005)

OI! Highjacker! only jokin, :D

hey @nders! OsxAudio rep-a-cent!

cheers

matt


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 7, 2005)

Welcome Matt, welcome @nders to VI - see you around the forums then guys!


----------



## Jackull (Jun 7, 2005)

Welcome to see you guys here in VI phatNars & the (headbanging mariachi) revolvermusic.
nice avatar revolver...

JACkUlL


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Anders and Matt, welcome onboard


----------



## Fatnurse (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey all !

Thanks for the welcome guys


cheers

matt


----------



## Revolvermusic (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanx for the warm welcome guys.
I was up all night just reading the sampletalk forum.
I'm a very tired guy today.. 

@nders


----------

